# Introducing...



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Folks.
This is a new fork offered by T&D Bunnybuster Slingshots.
A design by Dayhiker , on this forum .
I have asked his permission to use his design, and it is a go.
So...This is the first prototype, and it will be his.
They will all be numbered in a series, with a qualifiying certificate.
I have shot this prototype extensively, and I must tell you that it is an excellent, and accurate slingshot.
I know Dayhiker likes Ash ...so I made this one from tight grain Ash, being kiln dried stuff.
This fork...from now on , will be called ``The Dayhiker``
I hope you all like it.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

no picture







im sure its amazing


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't know looks kind of small can hardly see it.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks great! wait... wooot?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

How did you achieve that effect? I must say it's awfully impressive!


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

camo finish?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

masonrat said:


> camo finish?


I think so, Hehe!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmm...
For some reason..I am not allowed to post pictures of it???
Dont know why????
I will keep trying.
Ok..I fiqured it out..I had too many pics..so I eliminated some.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Hmm...
> For some reason..I am not allowed to post pictures of it???
> Dont know why????
> I will keep trying.


PM me it and I'll post it, or host it on _Imageshack _mate.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

amazing, i love it. will you make it in laminate?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh wow! What a tremendous honor. It isn't every day that a master craftsman picks your design -- and names it for you too!
Thank you so much, Tom. What a great job you did with this slingshot -- and ash, too! It's beautiful and I will certainly treasure this above any in my collection.
I thank you again in all humility for this gift, BunnyBuster. You're the best!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How much do these run? This is an awesome looking frame.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> How much do these run? This is an awesome looking frame.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL







that looks almost exactly like a steel core that I shipped earlier this week to USASlingshots based on a collaborative design.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok...
Well...
I think I can make these nice shooters so everyone can have one if they like it.
I plan on putting some up on my website. 
Right now I am going to make some of Ash..and Hickory. Very strong, American hardwood.
I managed to aquire some premium wood of these types, with a tight grain, to do justice to any boardcut slingshot.
Bill..(dayhiker) ..He gets #1 in the series..and #2 is going to be mine








PM me for interest in one of these beauties.
Tom


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats is funny...
There is no steel in these.
100% American Hardwood








Tom


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> amazing, i love it. will you make it in laminate?


Hi Evan
I think I want to keep these little ergo slingshots using Boardcut, American Hardwoods.
And...I will make them with traditional Gum Rubber Flatbands.
The nice thing about these ergo`s , is that they are ambidextrous...so no matter what hand you hold with...they fit just as nice.
Tom


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Tom ,that looks exactly like DAYHIKER's design and I believe you said that.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

keeco said:


> Hey Tom ,that looks exactly like DAYHIKER's design and I believe you said that.


You are correct


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pullin my leg! That's one of the best designs I have made yet (with help from u) and it's already made! This is depressing


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

oohh man.. that one looks great Tom...







great job on the design Too, Dayhiker... i still didn't see how much they were, so depending on price, i may have to look into one...







looks like a nice, comfortable shooter...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> oohh man.. that one looks great Tom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
I have these up on my website. 
They are modestly priced so everyone can afford one.
Tom


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job Tom and Dayhiker. It would only be right for the two of you to get together and produce something nice like this.

Tom I like how you have found your favorite elastic and stuck with it through thick and thin. When I see something you've made I know what it is going to be strapped up with. I like to try different strengths and so on but from now on I have found what I will be sticking with and while it is neither flat nor gum rubber you have my agreement and respect for using the old-school gum rubber. I'm certain Rufus Hussey would approve heartily.

Dayhiker, now it's time for you to make your Boston Blacky in the camo laminate like Fish did with the Hunter (and then send it to me).


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

jmplsnt said:


> Good job Tom and Dayhiker. It would only be right for the two of you to get together and produce something nice like this.
> 
> Tom I like how you have found your favorite elastic and stuck with it through thick and thin. When I see something you've made I know what it is going to be strapped up with. I like to try different strengths and so on but from now on I have found what I will be sticking with and while it is neither flat nor gum rubber you have my agreement and respect for using the old-school gum rubber. I'm certain Rufus Hussey would approve heartily.
> 
> Dayhiker, now it's time for you to make your Boston Blacky in the camo laminate like Fish did with the Hunter (and then send it to me).


 You know...
I have tried all kinds of different eleastics from tubes to latex, and excercise band material. I find the gum rubber is durable and fast. my 1/2 inch setups will launch a 3/8
lead ball at an average of 194fps. That is with a 29 inch draw with 8 inches between the pouch and forks. A few weeks ago, I took a rabbit at 28yds, and the ball went completely through it....he.....(buck),sure tasted great on the bbq.
So, to me, the old school rubber, works for just fine.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> _*Jmp:*_
> Dayhiker, now it's time for you to make your Boston Blacky in the camo laminate like Fish did with the Hunter (and then send it to me).


You wouldn't like it. It's not amenable to those chains.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice BB!! For the record.... "I LIKE OLD SCHOOL!!!"


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Nice BB!! For the record.... "I LIKE OLD SCHOOL!!!"


I love the way all of the _*Site Vendors* _compliment each others' work, I think it's indicative of the wonderful community we have here!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

We all enjoy eachothers work. Even though everyone makes better stuff than us


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the way everybody compliments each other's work, be it a site vendor or a hobo.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Hi Mike,
> I have these up on my website.
> They are modestly priced so everyone can afford one.
> Tom


right on Tom.. that is a great price...







i think i'll go ahead and have you put my name down on the list for one of those beauties..







i'll drop you an email later this afternoon...

cheers.. Mike


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> oohh man.. that one looks great Tom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
I have these up on my website. 
They are modestly priced so everyone can afford one.
Tom
[/quote]

$20.00? Plus $5.00 shipping? $25.00 TOTAL? That's it?

I just sent you $25.00 via PayPal so I can get one before you regain your senses.







Seriously, that is one heck of a bargain.

Henry


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I love the way everybody compliments each other's work, be it a site vendor or a hobo.


Yep, we Hobos appreciate it, too.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW, Bill just PMed me to check whether I was saying he had copied USAslingshots' design. I'll post my PM response to him below with apologies for the stress from my poorly worded post:

"Noooo, not at all and I apologize for being accidentally ambiguous. I was almost pre-apologizing for making what looks just like a copy of yours before it comes out.

What happened was last week(?) one of the boys said in the chatroom that they wanted me to cut them a steel core and sent me a design. It was basically the same but too skinny to be usable. Nevertheless I converted it into vector art and sent it to them for approval but they insisted I made my own changes. I widened the design and made it more holdable and in the process accidentally duplicated your design. I cut it and shipped at the end of this week. It's not exactly the same as yours, having a steel core, black spacers and nickel bolts and I hear the boys will put dyed corian on it, but it's so close that it's improbably that it wasn't influenced by your design.

I don't remember your design in question and the boys never mentioned it, but quite probably we were impressed by it and it seeped into our unconscious memory.

I'll copy this into the thread to clear up and ambiguity in my original post."


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> BTW, Bill just PMed me to check whether I was saying he had copied USAslingshots' design. I'll post my PM response to him below with apologies for the stress from my poorly worded post:
> 
> "Noooo, not at all and I apologize for being accidentally ambiguous. I was almost pre-apologizing for making what looks just like a copy of yours before it comes out.
> 
> ...


bill, you and tom probably had the design in the making for a few weeks. if anything i have copied you. like dan said, they are not exactly the same and i am fine with it as long as u or tom dont feel like i am copying you guys. all in all its a great design and im sure it will sell very well


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> BTW, Bill just PMed me to check whether I was saying he had copied USAslingshots' design. I'll post my PM response to him below with apologies for the stress from my poorly worded post:
> 
> "Noooo, not at all and I apologize for being accidentally ambiguous. I was almost pre-apologizing for making what looks just like a copy of yours before it comes out.
> 
> ...


bill, you and tom probably had the design in the making for a few weeks. if anything i have copied you. like dan said, they are not exactly the same and i am fine with it as long as u or tom dont feel like i am copying you guys. all in all its a great design and im sure it will sell very well








[/quote]If anybody's it is Dayhiker's design. I asked if I could build it and possibly sell it, he said it was free for the public to use. No one is copying anybody but him, as that's the originator of the design, at least as far as we have seen. I can see influences from others as well here too. This could go on and on. It's a fork, not a 100-mile-per gallon carburetor. If you want it to be special so you can sell more quantity or gain more profit per sale, build it like Jim Harris, or use exotic wood, G10, micarta, or alien flying saucer metal. Or sell it fer cheap as bunnybuster is doing, but in the end, it's just a fork.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"Just a fork"?. . . How _*dare *_you!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh wow Dayhiker, you made me laugh with that response ! I think if Tom thought it was worthy to make some up then it really is quite an honor for you and must make you feel very warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yah, its a great design for sure


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> "Just a fork"?. . . How _*dare *_you!!


LOL, That's right, it is... but the credit is certainly yours putting pen to paper and for making it available for us all to use, and it will always bear your name. Very cool of you indeed! I am not trying to detract from it's value as a shooter either, it really looks like a performer.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well,
There seems to be a controversy over dayhiker, and me making slingshots of his design.
Ok then...I will only make @..one for him..and one for me.
So be it.
I Have plenty more of my own designs to keep up with.
So..controversy over.
Tom aka. bunnybuster


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Well,
> There seems to be a controversy over dayhiker, and me making slingshots of his design.
> Ok then...I will only make @..one for him..and one for me.
> So be it.
> ...


Tom, u are mistaken. There is no controversy just me and dan accidentaly made a design that resembles the dayhiker. Please don't stop making it.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry ,
I won`t be making any more. Me, dayhiker, and panama...will get the only ones made by me.
No problem here








Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

tom, honestly there is no problem at all. It's a great design and there is no need to stop production


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

That`s ok.
Too much drama for me.
At least, I got to make one for Bill. It really is a nice rig.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, and I am sure many people would buy it which is why I don't think you should buy it


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Aaargh. That's such a waste. There's no controversy; Bill misinterpreted my badly written post and I've tried to explain in detail it's us that are embarrassed to have put together such a similar slingshot by accident.

If you don't make these then the market will be denied a slingshot that I know to be very comfortable and controllable with low wrist torque. It's an elegant looking design too.

If you don't mind the lads making theirs, which is a similar profile, but a different construction and materials (plastic, composite, steel) and no doubt a very different level of fit and finish to yours then I am sure buyers will perceive them as very different products.

I for one would love to buy a couple; one for myself to shoot and one for the boys so they can see the quality a master can produce.

Please make this a production design!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Aaargh. That's such a waste. There's no controversy; Bill misinterpreted my badly written post and I've tried to explain in detail it's us that are embarrassed to have put together such a similar slingshot by accident.
> 
> If you don't make these then the market will be denied a slingshot that I know to be very comfortable and controllable with low wrist torque. It's an elegant looking design too.
> 
> ...


I agree, you must continue! The design isn't even that close. And materials are very different


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a real shame, but I have a feeling that you guys are wasting your breath I have a feeling that once BB makes up his mind it's a done deal......


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

it's also a shame because there was never a problem


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy oh boy. Let's see. . . I was feeling bad about Tom and I getting out a design just as the guys over at USA Slingshots were about to release one that was closely designed, and thereby stepping on their toes. I never even _thought _about anybody copying anybody else. All I said to Dan and the guys was that I felt lousy if this release was going to mess up their effort -- because it would look too much like what Tom and I made. That's all. No controversy. Somehow that got misconstrued into somebody possibly copying somebody else.
If Tom doesn't want make any more, then that's up to him. I think he probably has good reasons for his decision.
I posted that pattern under the title, "A pattern 4 U". That meant the collective "YOU", i.e. all forum members. Tom let a month go by and no one responded. So he -- unnecessarily -- asked me if I minded if he put it into his product line. Since I posted the pattern uncopyrighted on a public forum, I actually do not have a right, as far as I know, to say no to _anybody _who wants to use it. And I won't. If anyone else on this forum thinks it ought to be produced for sale, then go ahead. No one is going to stop you.
In the meantime, me and Henry are gonna get a heck of a rare collector's item, aren't we?

In closing, I'd like to express my regrets to Tom for this crash and burn. Sorry, pal.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

this is indeed a bummer.. it was a great design by DayHiker and Tom did an awesome job it bringing to life..

hope it all works out in the end...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Bill, you had full rights and when dan and I talked about this metal core and corian finish I already knew I was sort of copying jim Harris, and I took a bunch of ideas I have had and added them for a design I felt would be a strong, yet comfertable design. I asked dan to make changes and we came up with a design that we were both proud of and it kind of resembles yours. My point is you made the design months ago and tom took the design with your permision. We should be appologizing to tom for even mentioning the resembalance


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> In the meantime, me and Henry are gonna get a heck of a rare collector's item, aren't we?


We sure are, and I plan to shoot the heck out of mine.

I'm sorry this happened too, but since I usually try to see the silver lining, maybe it will cause everyone to think before commenting about whether someone's design looks like someone else's. There are bound to be similarities between designs from time to time.

But all is not lost. If you want one of these, Dayhiker has made it clear enough that anyone who wants to is free to use the design.

Henry


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh boy, this is sad. But I respect Tom's decision.

DH, you said I wouldn't like your Boston Blacky made up in camo laminate as it wouldn't take the cadenas. Bollocks I say! It is but a simple matter to add tabs to such a design, especially an over-the-top shooter. The first gypsy tabs slingshots I made were conversions of Theragold shooters fitted with the leather tabs.

I don't like exact copies of intellectual materials, but in Slingshot World there are only so many ways to design a fork and handle. With as many people working on this daily and worldwide there are bound to be similarities. Note that I said "similarities" which isn't an excuse for outright theft of intellectual property.

I know DH to be an honorable man and Tom is, too. I don't like the way this one ended up but respect all parties. I don't think anyone meant anyone any harm or slight.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks
no hard feelings from me. 
As Bill said, his design is for everyone. I dont feel right about marketing his design.
I know a good design when I see one. 
My bunnybusters are all my own design, and I am proud of them. They have shipped all over the USA and most parts of the world. 
No need for anyone to feel bad about anything regarding the ``dayhiker`` slingshot.
It was a mistake on my part to market them.
If I could afford to make them for free, I would, so everyone could check them out.
But I can`t.
So now, I have some premium Ash that I plan on making a run of widowmakers with.
The widowmaker slingshot is what helped bunnybuster to get known in the slingshot world.
Yesterday, I made #50 of the series..and I am going to put it on my webstore.
Here is a picture of it ...a hard maple center..with yellowheart for the sides.
Your friend,
Tom 
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, FWIW, the Yellowheart Widowmaker looks the business.


----------

